# Axle's diet progress



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Just thought I would give an update on how Axle is doing on his diet. After 3 weeks of 1/3 smaller portions of ZP in the morning and cutting the jerky treats to only once or twice a week instead of daily Ax is looking visibly slimmer. I haven't been back to the vet to weigh him but his little pot belly is gone and I can just start to feel his spine and ribs again so I think he is almost back at a perfect weight. I have seen no lack of energy from the diet and it only took a few days of me being strong and ignoring his begging for him to get used to it. I will keep him on these portions for a few more weeks then re-assess, with no more daylight saving we are now only doing 1 walk a day during the week so his energy requirements won't be as high so what he is on now might be perfect.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh that's great. My Zoe needs a diet herself.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

im glad hes doing well!!!! x


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Way to go!! I'm so happy for the progress you have made with Axle & I bet he feels so much better!!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi hooray hes doing it so glad hes doing it without trouble


----------

